# Usb port keeps disconnecting keyboard and mouse?



## Cayleigh

few months my keyboard started disconnecting for no reason making me unplug it and re put it back in or sometimes it works after a few seconds... at first it was only the keyboard but sometimes now it happens to the keyboard but always to the mouse.I got different mouse and keyboard still the same, it is starting to bug me now. can anyone help?

just incase you ask if i downloaded any programs yes i did i recently reinstalled xp, but i think the issue was still happening back before i reinstalled it, though i am not sure cant remember.

i read somewhere delete the usb ports of device manager but i am worried if i do and restart i cant then use my mouse or keyboard = i wont be able do nothing... if i do delete the usb port it is the one called USB root hub right?

(keyboard hasn't disconnected in awhile which is very odd, awhile meaning in few weeks)


----------



## johnb35

If you do delete the usb entries in device manager and then reboot once everything gets reinstalled again, your mouse and keyboard will work.  What kind of computer is this?  Store bought or custom built?


----------



## Cayleigh

the computer is a dell one from the stores. alright so do i delete USB root hub right? because there is more usb things there.


----------



## johnb35

You uninstall everything under usb devices


----------



## Cayleigh

Alright, you sure there nothing under usb i should no uninstall, because trusting my luck it be the first one i delete?


; am i meant to delete




All of them ( i got lazy to type there names)
]I tried deleting all the Usb root hub but!...... got half way through it and i deleted my mouse and keyboard USB port making it so i couldn't delete anymore....... oh also should i remove password when i delete these because i dont want it to be stuck on the password page ;l


----------



## Cayleigh

Oh also thanks for the help


----------



## johnb35

Disable your password and make sure it boots directly into your acount without using the welcome screen.  Then the usb drivers will reinstall themselves.


----------



## Cayleigh

but how am i meant to uninstall them without my keyboard and mouse uninstalling before i do them all???? ehh well ill some what try it


----------



## linkin

The drivers are in use, they will be deleted upon shutdown/reboot.


----------



## Cayleigh

yeah that didn't work anyone else know what would cause the mouse to stop working??


----------

